# HR2x/R22 0x040A/0x040D/0x040E- Discussion



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This is the discussion thread for all HR2x MPEG-4 DVRs and H24 receivers, software version 0x040A and 0x040D

Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=182464

HR20/21/22/23 and R22 Issues Only thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=182465
HR24/H24 Issues Only thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=182930

_Please feel free to discuss all aspects of this release in this thread. However, while a certain amount of ranting is expected, forum rules are still in effect and we ask that you refrain from personal attacks and statements you cannot defend. _


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

When you guys get this version, there are a few things to note specifically ..

Top Matches - This is an enhancement to Smart Search that will find the most common shows first with only one or two letters chosen

DIRECTV Cinema no longer has a separate queue. Everything is now contained in your playlist. Titles may not be available immediately in some cases. It will be interesting to see how this change is taken as more people get the new national release.

I'll open a couple of threads in a few days about these topics if no one else gets to it first.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

The HR20s may be another week or two before they start receiving the new national release.


----------



## Crow159 (May 23, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> When you guys get this version, there are a few things to note specifically ..
> 
> Top Matches - This is an enhancement to Smart Search that will find the most common shows first with only one or two letters chosen
> 
> ...


Do you mean that the pushed movies that used to be in the Directv Cinema VOD page (with a green check next to them) will now be located in our playlist with our other recordings?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

It's been a few weeks since I last checked .. I need to go back and try it again just to see exactly how it looks.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I believe it is in the guide with a poster in the guide line.


----------



## new england patriots (Aug 8, 2010)

doug do you know how much longer for the new firmware for the 24hr-500 will roll out? have a few bugs i hope it will fix. also see you have one. i have multi room viewing. have 2 other boxes hr22 and hr23 that use the deca and of course as you know the 24 doesn't need it. about every 2 days i have to reboot the 24 because it doesn't see the other 2 boxes. once rebooted it's fine then have to reboot it again. any thoughts on this bug?? maybe new software will fix it. also sometimes the picture will freeze up and i will change channel then go back and everything is fine.. otherwise i love this 24hr-500. thanks


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

new england patriots said:


> doug do you know how much longer for the new firmware for the 24hr-500 will roll out? have a few bugs i hope it will fix. also see you have one. i have multi room viewing. have 2 other boxes hr22 and hr23 that use the deca and of course as you know the 24 doesn't need it. about every 2 days i have to reboot the 24 because it doesn't see the other 2 boxes. once rebooted it's fine then have to reboot it again. any thoughts on this bug?? maybe new software will fix it. also sometimes the picture will freeze up and i will change channel then go back and everything is fine.. otherwise i love this 24hr-500. thanks


The HR24-500 is not quite ready to stick a fork in it, so it could be a few days, weeks. Hopefully sooner than latter.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I suspect sooner, and I suspect that it will have the same fixes as the other DVRs.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

Crow159 said:


> Do you mean that the pushed movies that used to be in the Directv Cinema VOD page (with a green check next to them) will now be located in our playlist with our other recordings?


Both of my HR21-700s got 40A last night. From the playlist you press the green button to bring up the DirecTV Cinema.


----------



## hdtvluvr (Mar 2, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> The HR20s may be another week or two before they start receiving the new national release.


Will it be a different version? I noticed on firmware watcher that it is sometimes available for the HR20's.


----------



## miss_my_utv (Jul 25, 2007)

Is this the release that has the "fix" that makes the progress bar invisible after 30 sec slip as some folks mentioned in

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=181092


----------



## michaelp95 (Jan 17, 2008)

Until this new version you used to be able to push the yellow button to turn the Directv caption on/off or the Closed Captioning on/off and now its gone. Where is it now that was so handy to have access to. Its really annoying to find it gone and its brings up Mediaguide option of how long you want your pictures displayed, that really needs a button all on it own?????? FIX IT DIRECTV!!!!


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

michaelp95 said:


> Until this new version you used to be able to push the yellow button to turn the Directv caption on/off or the Closed Captioning on/off and now its gone. Where is it now that was so handy to have access to. Its really annoying to find it gone and its brings up Mediaguide option of how long you want your pictures displayed, that really needs a button all on it own?????? FIX IT DIRECTV!!!!


I checked the Yellow button this morning on three of my receivers and Directv caption on/off or the Closed Captioning on/off works on all of them. :shrug:

AAMOF, I used the DirecTV version for a while. It was running a couple of seconds behing the actual dialog but it was in the Yellow menu and worked.

Are there any other functions not working properly?

Mike


----------



## michaelp95 (Jan 17, 2008)

I will reboot and see if it still there, but when I press the yellow button now all I get is Mediaguide Options and then in the menu is Change Photo Time



Well I guess I should have tried to reboot before posting the options are back like they were before....


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

Has this release stopped rolling out or is it that uneventful?

Don't hear anything about it..

J C


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

MicroBeta said:


> I checked the Yellow button this morning on three of my receivers and Directv caption on/off or the Closed Captioning on/off works on all of them. :shrug:
> 
> AAMOF, I used the DirecTV version for a while. *It was running a couple of seconds behind the actual dialog* but it was in the Yellow menu and worked.


Both versions of CC depend on the same text data (embedded in the invisible portion of the picture). It's the data that frequently runs ahead of or behind the actual dialog.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Syzygy said:


> Both versions of CC depend on the same text data (embedded in the invisible portion of the picture). It's the data that frequently runs ahead of or behind the actual dialog.


Yeah, it's almost never in sync with the actual dialog but this was so far behind that it was in the next scene. :grin:

Mike


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

I hope speed is something that was adressed


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

new england patriots said:


> doug do you know how much longer for the new firmware for the 24hr-500 will roll out? have a few bugs i hope it will fix. also see you have one. i have multi room viewing. have 2 other boxes hr22 and hr23 that use the deca and of course as you know the 24 doesn't need it. about every 2 days i have to reboot the 24 because it doesn't see the other 2 boxes. once rebooted it's fine then have to reboot it again. any thoughts on this bug?? maybe new software will fix it. also sometimes the picture will freeze up and i will change channel then go back and everything is fine.. otherwise i love this 24hr-500. thanks


There are several threads in the connected home forum dealing with this issue.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

Is this still rolling out? Haven't received it for either DVR yet.


----------



## johnson1995 (Sep 26, 2008)

Any chance for a fix for the audio dropouts?


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

Don't notice much - but there IS a change that doesn't seem to be documented anywhere. When we choose to play a program located on another DVR via our Whole Home, we get the "Please Wait" graphic while it loads. This didn't happen prior to this release. Also, they changed the system/setup menu option to say Whole Home from Multi Room.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I don't know that you'll see a complete fix but in some circumstances there are improvements.


----------



## ejjames (Oct 3, 2006)

So is there an example of "Graphics for programs in the playlist and guide"

I'm interested to know what this means.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

makaiguy said:


> Is this still rolling out? Haven't received it for either DVR yet.


Yes it is still rolling out. It can take several weeks for everyone to get the update.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

ejjames said:


> So is there an example of "Graphics for programs in the playlist and guide"
> 
> I'm interested to know what this means.


Cover art, aka posters, for shows. When available you'll see a "poster" for a show in the upper left corner when highlighted in the guide or your playlist. You'll also see a "poster" in the show info.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Cover art, aka posters, for shows. When available you'll see a "poster" for a show in the upper left corner when highlighted in the guide or your playlist. You'll also see a "poster" in the show info.


And it can take 24-36 hours for all show thumbnails and cast/crew info to download and get indexed, so for the first day or two, you may not see consistent results for every show.


----------



## Stewpidity (Jan 26, 2008)

Nothing to indicate this will help the amazing sluggishness of my HR21-200


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Stewpidity said:


> Nothing to indicate this will help the amazing sluggishness of my HR21-200


There are always "undocumented" changes in addition to those in the Release Notes....performance updates are not unusual to be among them.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

I am confused by the release notes remark:

_"HD PPV no longer requires the HD Package"_
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2556264#post2556264

Am I mistaken in understanding that if you drop the HD package you have to also return your HD capable <leased> receivers? I thought that was the case/policy. Or was it not once the case?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Steve said:


> And it can take 24-36 hours for all show thumbnails and cast/crew info to download and get indexed, so for the first day or two, you may not see consistent results for every show.


Correct, I completely forgot that. lol


----------



## ktm250 (May 22, 2010)

My guess what they haven't fixed and should have is the audio dropouts. But they will put out a new release for all the "oh look at what our boxes do now" instead of fixing real problems.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

In the Issues thread, *sdirv* complains that the S-Video, composite and analog audio outputs don't work on his HR22 after the update. Does anybody know if this is just a problem with sdirv's setup, or was turning off the low quality analog outputs part of this firmware update?

I sure hope that's not the case. The analog outputs from my three receivers/DVRs go into my whole house audio system. Using keypads, I can switch to any of them for whole house TV sound. It's great in the morning when I'm getting ready for the day and want to listen to a morning TV program in the bathroom. Plus Packer season is coming up and the game needs to be on throughout the house!


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Carl,
That scares the heck out of me too... My faux WWDVR works over composite ---> RF cable through my home. Works great (OK - no HD on the other sets) too.

If D* cut this off, my wife will not be happy. If my wife isn't happy, I'm not happy. As much as we love NFLST, if true, this could be a deal-breaker.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

H24-700 running 40D nothing in my playlist I get a list but it is empty
DVrs running 0412


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Why does this firmware remind me of a couple of not-ready-for-prime-time versions of HR20 software released in the fall of '08? 

All I can do is wait in dread for the software to make it to the Midwest, and that's not like me. :nono2:


----------



## sdirv (Dec 14, 2008)

I did a 0 2 4 6 8 to force the download (twice)......and now I'm back to 0x3de and the analog ports are still dead.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Are you getting composite video?

I'm wondering if it's an issue with your hardware...


----------



## sdirv (Dec 14, 2008)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Are you getting composite video?
> 
> I'm wondering if it's an issue with your hardware...


No s-video, no composite video, no analog audio......


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Sdriv, 
Personally, I'm convinced it's a hardware failure. I'd call D* and get a replacement.


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

can we fix this in the next cc/NR? They had it in 0x03e4.


----------



## sdirv (Dec 14, 2008)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Sdriv,
> Personally, I'm convinced it's a hardware failure. I'd call D* and get a replacement.


Well.......since I seem to be the only one reporting this, looks like you're right. I "play" with enough of this stuff to know that hardware failures which occur close on the heels of software updates usually get blamed on the updates.

I tried several different firmware versions yesterday and none would "turn the analog ports back on". The game of musical chairs I played with firmware versions did end up making some things on my playlist vanish (???). But it was stuff I wanted to move off to a DVD burner and now can't with dead ports.

I haven't turned it on this morning to see how it was doing, will try that before giving up entirely. Um...might just unplug it from the wall for a few minutes before I fire it up for the first time this morning......

I've got a few things on it I want to watch, guess I'll have to in a hurry, and then call D* for a replacement DVR. I've got the time to do it, I'm retired <grin>.


----------



## sdirv (Dec 14, 2008)

Well.......I don't mind seeing myself look foolish (to some extent) if it's helpful to others. 



Carl Spock said:


> Actually, probably none. In another thread, *sdirv* has determined this is most likely a problem with his DVR, not the firmware.


And THAT was driven by the fact that on this forum, I was the only person out of all those here who was reporting a problem.......which would tend to indicate the problem WASN'T firmware. Oh, and I also forced the download of several different firmware versions and none "fixed" the problem I was having.

In the meantime I did call D*, the CSR sent me to case management, who ran through my troubleshooting steps with me and agreed that my DVR was probably defective. They ordered a replacement to be shipped to me this morning.

And then.....as my wife was headed for bed last night she made a comment about how everything seemed to be working OK when she and our grandson watched a DVD on Saturday morning before I got up........the DVD player/burner being the unit the DVR's analog outputs plug into.......

Dug out another cable and ran it from the DVR's s-video directly to the TV and, oh no.......it worked OK. Took me another 15 minutes to figure out that the Mrs. had changed the default input on the DVR.....once I hooked cables back up and switched to the correct input, everything was OK. And I THOUGHT I'd checked THAT several times Saturday morning.

Called D* back last night, case management was closed....but got a CSR who could see the order, but was unable to cancel it. He said he'd continue to try throughout the night <grin>. Called case management again this morning, and was able to get the order canceled before it was shipped......

D* seemed pleased with my efforts to actually figure this out and NOT have a DVR shipped to me that I didn't need......

I was surprised/impressed with several things while dealing with this......first was the number of people jumping in privately to offer help, second was the number of people who started whining about "half baked firmware" before the problem was really figured out, thirdly the number of people who showed restraint and sat back watching for a resolution before they chimed in, and lastly.....how helpful the CSR's and folks at case management were in dealing with this even though it turned out to be a case of "pilot error".


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I'm glad you figured it out, sdirv.  When my electronics break, it's usually operator error.

As a guy who is "half baked" (well, I did see seven Phish concerts this month :grin: ), DBSTalk is a discussion group. Somebody has to play the fool and I'm glad to step forward. And my comments came as much from reading the issue and discussion threads from another part of this board that shall go nameless in the real world as they did from your troubles.

I've said it here before but in case you missed it, my current goal in life is to not make my first mistake of the day before 7AM. Usually I fail.


----------



## Tisby (Jun 4, 2010)

Is it just me or can you not pause the OnDemand download queue anymore? Hopefully just me...


----------



## Everyperson (Nov 26, 2006)

With this new release (40d--using the HR24-500) whenever I playback a 3-D recording and fast forward, when I resume PLAY, the Samsung panel(PN58c8000) is forced into a reset of 3-D playback. The screen blanks out and the auto 3-D setup on the panel is reset. It makes the fast forward playback absolutely useless. It was fine just before this new update to 40d. If D* wants to be the #1 provider of 3-D, they had better correct this ASAP. I'm curious if others have experienced this on other DVRs.

My setup: Denon 3311/Samsung PN58c8000/D* HR24-500--HDMI out from DVR into the Denon 3311 and out to the HDMI input of the Samsung panel(everything was working perfectly BEFORE this latest update to 40d).


----------



## MISpat (Apr 22, 2009)

I had been dreading this release because for the first time since I got D* I finally had HD-DVR's that worked without any major bugs. It turns out those fears were warranted.

The HR24 in my living room was not outputting audio except via HDMI on the day it received the software update, and later that day became completely unresponsive to the remote and dropped off of the Whole-Home network. I had to reboot with the red button and all seemed to be working again.

But then late last night I noticed the recording light was on and when I attempted to turn the unit on, it wouldn't. This morning the recording light was still lit and yet again I could not power it on, nor could it be seen on the whole-home network. Another red button reset.

I've also noticed that media share no longer works on either HR24. Hulu previously worked fine but no longer plays anything.

Can I revert back to the previous software by rebooting and entering 0 2 4 6 8 from the remote? And if I do, will I lose any recordings?


----------



## jasonblair (Sep 5, 2006)

Are we ever getting this release in the DC area? August 24th, and I still don't have it.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

jasonblair said:


> Are we ever getting this release in the DC area? August 24th, and I still don't have it.


You are not alone.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

I just checked wifes HR24 and it has 40D that downloaded 8/20. Everything seems to be working fine. I haven't watched hers for awhile as I have the HR20-700. HR20 doesn't have update yet.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

jasonblair said:


> Are we ever getting this release in the DC area? August 24th, and I still don't have it.


0x040D hasn't been rolling out that long, about a week. It can take months before everyone gets it.


----------



## dem (Apr 6, 2008)

My HR20 got 0x40*C* last night.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

HR22/100, no update yet.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

dem said:


> My HR20 got 0x40*C* last night.


Mine too! I assume this is only for the HR20.
Still waiting on the HR23.


----------



## jba115 (Oct 6, 2006)

jdspencer said:


> Mine too! I assume this is only for the HR20.
> Still waiting on the HR23.


Likewise -- two HR20-100's. Am I still supposed to be looking for 0x040D?


----------



## vfviola (Jul 18, 2009)

My HR20-100 got 40c!


----------



## Renard (Jun 21, 2007)

My Hr20-700 got 0X40C

I lost guide data cache, VOD (no big deal, they are repopulating now)

But I lost channel logos (kind of big deal here)

Is it normal that with this realease I lost the channels logo?


----------



## dd5087 (Jul 25, 2007)

I do not like the new location of the Guide current day and time. It should have remained to the left of the current program time. I had noticed this change on the non-DVR receivers and don't like it any better there either.


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

Renard said:


> My Hr20-700 got 0X40C
> 
> I lost guide data cache, VOD (no big deal, they are repopulating now)
> 
> ...


I believe channel logos come back over time just like your guide cache. I could be wrong on that but when I activated my new HR24 last night and it updated to 40D, I had no channel logos, but later that night, I noticed most channel now did have them.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Renard said:


> My Hr20-700 got 0X40C
> 
> I lost guide data cache, VOD (no big deal, they are repopulating now)
> 
> ...


Yes it is normal


----------



## hidef2010 (Jul 28, 2010)

MysteryMan said:


> HR22/100, no update yet.


+1..... no updates for either my HR22-100 or my H24, as of last night!

Hidef2010


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

dd5087 said:


> I do not like the new location of the Guide current day and time. It should have remained to the left of the current program time...


I don't mind the placement so much, but why only Day-of-week and time? There's plenty of room for the month and day too: "Wed *8/25* 4:40p".


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

texasmoose said:


> can we fix this in the next cc/NR? They had it in 0x03e4.


I agree. Removing the count of First Run episodes was a huge step backwards in the View Upcoming list.


----------



## HIGHWAY (Apr 11, 2007)

hr20-700 no ox40c


----------



## larryk (Aug 17, 2006)

Southern Nevada and I received ox40c on my two hr20-700 last night...


----------



## Shogunz (Sep 16, 2007)

Each of my three HR20/700's received 40C last night about 1:30am Pacific.


----------



## SuperZ06 (Aug 20, 2008)

HR21-100 received update 8/24 2:33 am. A few things I noticed:

1. Seems like the flashing on the screen I was getting while paused is gone.
2. Do not like where the clock placement is in the guide and no date. (I'll get used to it)
3. Sometimes when I used the 30 sec skip I would push the button once but the receiver did it twice, in this release it doesn't do that anymore. (so far)
4. I also agree with texasmoose about the First Run Header.

Then today I was watching a program on a 45 minute delay and my receiver spontaneously rebooted. All went fine after the reboot, but I lost what I was watching.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

dd5087 said:


> I do not like the new location of the Guide current day and time. It should have remained to the left of the current program time. I had noticed this change on the non-DVR receivers and don't like it any better there either.


I'm with you. Where they had it before in the upper left made *MUCH* more sense and was *MUCH* more in your central field of vision when using the guide. It made more sense because it was right next to the time range. Now the time and time range are on opposite sides of the planet .

Obviously they needed that space for the lame cover art thing, but the place they moved the clock too...

Just seems like they threw a dart at the plasma and where the dart hit is where they put the clock.

*BIG :down:*


----------



## Sparky Scott (Dec 7, 2008)

My HR21-100 is a virgin and still had the old n.r. The N.R. hasn't hit me yet.


----------



## StuBerger (Jul 17, 2010)

My HR23-700 got the update early this morn...I too don't like where the clock is now and all the channel logo art is gone from the guide as well as in Quick Tune..now it's just letters! Not too pleased!


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

StuBerger said:


> My HR23-700 got the update early this morn...I too don't like where the clock is now and all the channel logo art is gone from the guide as well as in Quick Tune..now it's just letters! Not too pleased!


The logos will come back.


----------



## StuBerger (Jul 17, 2010)

"RunnerFL" said:


> The logos will come back.


Where did they go...lol!


----------



## jba115 (Oct 6, 2006)

StuBerger said:


> My HR23-700 got the update early this morn...I too don't like where the clock is now... Not too pleased!


Agree with this. Please D* put the clock/time back where it belongs.


----------



## paulh (Mar 17, 2003)

tkrandall said:


> I am confused by the release notes remark:
> 
> _"HD PPV no longer requires the HD Package"_
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2556264#post2556264
> ...


Might be more for people like me, in an MPEG-4 locals market (where we need an HD receiver to get any locals) It's nice to see my locals in HD without switching to the OTA antenna. 
Previously, I always thought it was dumb that I could not pay more for an HD-PPV.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

jba115 said:


> Agree with this. Please D* put the clock/time back where it belongs.


Unfortunately that's not going to happen...

The good news is you'll get used to it fast.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

paulh said:


> Might be more for people like me, in an MPEG-4 locals market (where we need an HD receiver to get any locals) It's nice to see my locals in HD without switching to the OTA antenna.
> Previously, I always thought it was dumb that I could not pay more for an HD-PPV.


How do you get your locals in HD? Do you only have one guide listing for your locals? What is the "hide SD channels" option set to in your settings menu?

I'd consider buying a slimline dish for my R22 if I knew I could get my locals in HD!! But I'm not willing to pay $199 and a commitment for HD...


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> Unfortunately that's not going to happen...
> 
> The good news is you'll get used to it fast.


Yeah, I've gotten used to lots of incompetent tomfoolery from the DirecTV crew. But still it chafes.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Syzygy said:


> Yeah, I've gotten used to lots of incompetent tomfoolery from the DirecTV crew. But still it chafes.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

clcoyle said:


> I just got home and discovered the I have software Ox418.


Looks like 0x040A/B/C/D didn't last long.

click here


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

clcoyle said:


> I just got home and discovered that I have software Ox418.





ATARI said:


> Looks like 0x040A/B/C/D didn't last long.
> 
> click here


Because you downloaded during the CE window.

For discussion on CE versions please visit the CE area.

0x040A and 0x040D are still the national releases.


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 12, 2009)

I anticipate this release will be a disaster for the already sluggish HR22-100. My HR24-500 got it a few days ago, and can tell that guide scrolling has slowed down a bit as the cover art graphic has to load at the top for each selection. Not a big deal for the HR24-500 since it is a fairly snappy unit. But, I'm preparing myself for when my two HR22-100's get the update, I suspect they will be pretty much unusable.

As other's have said, it's just too bad they continue to push down more and more features that units like the HR22-100 just obviously can't handle.


----------



## StuBerger (Jul 17, 2010)

"jba115" said:


> Agree with this. Please D* put the clock/time back where it belongs.


D moved it so now a thumbnail picture if the show is posted where the clock was.
Now where did the channel icons go in quick tune!


----------



## vfviola (Jul 18, 2009)

StuBerger said:


> D moved it so now a thumbnail picture if the show is posted where the clock was.
> Now where did the channel icons go in quick tune!


I had to go back in and redo my quicktune to get the logos back!


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

jba115 said:


> Agree with this. Please D* put the clock/time back where it belongs.


I've got my retirement clock (yes, I got a clock, not a watch) on top of my entertainment center so I don't really care where DirecTV displays the time.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

billsharpe said:


> I've got my retirement clock (yes, I got a clock, not a watch) on top of my entertainment center so I don't really care where DirecTV displays the time.


I've got a clock on my remote control, a Tony Stewart Championship clock to the left of my TV and a 1940's Austrian Coo-Coo Clock to the right, and the time on my iPhone. I could care less where the time is on my DVR as well. :lol:


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

My HR20 took a dump two days ago and they replaced it with the HR24-500. This after my other HR20 took a dump in july and they replaced with HR24-100. They both worked great and I had an external hard-drive on one. they both work great and they are very fast. Noe I have to buy a AM21 and external hard-drive for mine. Where is best place to buy AM21 and 2 tb with enclosure?


----------



## flabingo (Jan 9, 2008)

I have used 80% of my 1TB external hard drive, and I want to know if a new HR24 will recognize it. I don't want to lose much of which I have What is the advantage to the HR 24?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

flabingo said:


> I have used 80% of my 1TB external hard drive, and I want to know if a new HR24 will recognize it. I don't want to lose much of which I have What is the advantage to the HR 24?


Yes, the HR24 will recognize it, list the programs, allow you to delete them. The catch is, it will NOT let you play any of them. Only the DVR that recorded them, can play them.

Only real advantage to the HR24 over the HR20 is speed and 3D capability. Disadvantage is you need an external AM21 to get OTA which your HR20 has internally.


----------



## StuBerger (Jul 17, 2010)

"vfviola" said:


> I had to go back in and redo my quicktune to get the logos back!


Thanks a bunch...that worked!


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

What's with the 040C for some HR20's and 040D for others? I got the "C" version.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

DTV has the AM21 for $50. Cheaper than solid signal.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

finaldiet said:


> My HR20 took a dump two days ago and they replaced it with the HR24-500. This after my other HR20 took a dump in july and they replaced with HR24-100. They both worked great and I had an external hard-drive on one. they both work great and they are very fast. Noe I have to buy a AM21 and external hard-drive for mine. Where is best place to buy AM21 and 2 tb with enclosure?


I would call DirecTV and complain that they replaced your HR20s with a device that does not have an OTA connector. They might send you an AM21 or two for free.


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

RunnerFL said:


> Unfortunately that's not going to happen...
> 
> The good news is you'll get used to it fast.


I'm curious why this won't be happen. Why the insistence on putting it in a place where it doesn't make much sense.

What's funny is when you goto the "Filter the Guide" page, the clock is where it used to be on the Guide page.

The clock really has no place where they put it now. Then again many things Directv does make no sense, so I'm not surprised.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid (Jul 19, 2009)

I still haven't received it yet. When is Mt. Morris, Michigan (ZIP 48458) supposed to get it?


----------



## sdirv (Dec 14, 2008)

bpratt said:


> I would call DirecTV and complain that they replaced your HR20s with a device that does not have an OTA connector. They might send you an AM21 or two for free.


I tried that, they offered to sell me an AM-21 for $50......


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Coca Cola Kid said:


> I still haven't received it yet. When is Michigan (ZIP 48458) supposed to get it?


The same time La Crosse (54601) gets it.

In other words, whenever DirecTV is damn good and ready.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

sdirv said:


> bpratt said:
> 
> 
> > I would call DirecTV and complain that they replaced your HR20s with a device that does not have an OTA connector. They might send you an AM21 or two for free.
> ...


I think if you don't get served by LiL HD service, they'll give you the AM21 for free. At least that used to be the rule.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Chuck W said:


> I'm curious why this won't be happen. Why the insistence on putting it in a place where it doesn't make much sense.
> 
> What's funny is when you goto the "Filter the Guide" page, the clock is where it used to be on the Guide page.
> 
> The clock really has no place where they put it now. Then again many things Directv does make no sense, so I'm not surprised.


As it has been stated already the clock was moved to accommodate the new cover art feature. You'll get used to it.


----------



## StuBerger (Jul 17, 2010)

"RunnerFL" said:


> As it has been stated already the clock was moved to accommodate the new cover art feature. You'll get used to it.


Oh heck, I'm already use to it!


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

what's LIL HD service?


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

DBSTalk acronyms

LiL = Local In Locals, which is when you get your local stations from your provider, not OTA (Over The Air).

(I see the list is a little old, missing some modern acronyms like DECA and MRV. Maybe this can be updated?)



RunnerFL said:


> As it has been stated already the clock was moved to accommodate the new cover art feature. You'll get used to it.


I haven't even gotten the download yet and I'm already used to it. :grin:


----------



## DrZ (Nov 13, 2006)

Anybody else on the east coast not get this yet? Neither of my DVR's have this yet.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

DrZ said:


> Anybody else on the east coast not get this yet? Neither of my DVR's have this yet.


I know of a number of folks on the East Coast who have gotten the 40D version push already...but rest assured...not everyone. Bet you get it very, very soon....many have it already.


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

DrZ said:


> Anybody else on the east coast not get this yet? Neither of my DVR's have this yet.


One of my 3 existing DVRs(HR20-100) has received it, however my HR20-700 and HR21-100 have not. My new HR24-500 did receive it but that was because it came as part of the initial update after activation.


----------



## CalvinB (Jan 24, 2007)

Please excuse what must be a foolish question:

I just moved my HR-21 from one room to another. I WAS using two sat lines in (for the dual tuner functionality) but now have only ONE line in. I am now unable to access MANY channels, even channels like ESPN2 (209) etc. I am getting the "searching for satellite signal" message. And my one sat line is wired in to the "sat 1 in" port. What is also kind of weird is I can hit the "down arrow" (switch tuners) and see some channels there also. Although I don't know what prompted me to "switch" tuners, since I only have one line.

What am I doing wrong? What is the remedy? Thanks in advance for any help...


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

CalvinB said:


> Please excuse what must be a foolish question:
> 
> I just moved my HR-21 from one room to another. I WAS using two sat lines in (for the dual tuner functionality) but now have only ONE line in. I am now unable to access MANY channels, even channels like ESPN2 (209) etc. I am getting the "searching for satellite signal" message. And my one sat line is wired in to the "sat 1 in" port. What is also kind of weird is I can hit the "down arrow" (switch tuners) and see some channels there also. Although I don't know what prompted me to "switch" tuners, since I only have one line.
> 
> What am I doing wrong? What is the remedy? Thanks in advance for any help...


I believe you need to rerun the guided setup so the receiver knows it only has one line coming in.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

HR22/100...My last post here was 25 August 10. Still no update.


----------



## CalvinB (Jan 24, 2007)

Thank you Chuck,

By "guided setup", you mean something different than resetting the receiver or simply unplugging / re-plugging, correct? Pardon my ignorance, but how do I do the "guided set-up"? Thanks again.


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm not up on the menu sequence right now(I am at work), but I "believe" somewhere in the system menu there is a way to repeat the initial guided setup from the system menu, probably in the Satellite section of the system menu. This should be accessible without having to reset anything.


----------



## hidef2010 (Jul 28, 2010)

MysteryMan said:


> HR22/100...My last post here was 25 August 10. Still no update.


+1 , still no up-date for my HR22-100.

BTW, I took this receiver from my Florida home just to have it in Buffallo for the 2 weeks that I am up here visiting (can't live without my HBO).... Does the receiver need to be in Florida to get the new FW up-date??

Hidefpaul


----------



## jasonblair (Sep 5, 2006)

DrZ said:


> Anybody else on the east coast not get this yet? Neither of my DVR's have this yet.


Don't have it yet here in the DC area.


----------



## afulkerson (Jan 14, 2007)

HR24-500

Had a strange one tonight. I am at 0x040d and when I powered up the DVR it came up in "SIDE BY SIDE" 3D mode. Which is very strange because the tv does not support 3D mode. I pressed info and menu it came up in both screens, side by side. I pressed chan up several time before it came out of 3D mode.


----------



## jimed1 (Jan 12, 2008)

I got the 40D update on the 26th. Since then the video is real jerky. Sometimes it is really bad. Watching football on it is out of the question. I have tried serveral RBR's but it does not help. Anyone else have this happen? The remote response is slower than it has ever been. Maybe my unit is just dying. It is an HR21-700.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

jimed1 said:


> I got the 40D update on the 26th. Since then the video is real jerky. Sometimes it is really bad. Watching football on it is out of the question. I have tried serveral RBR's but it does not help. Anyone else have this happen? The remote response is slower than it has ever been. Maybe my unit is just dying. It is an HR21-700.


Try a menu reset....sometimes a push can temporarily hiccup a unit depending on what its doing in the background at the time. I've had that happen once about 6 months ago on my HR21...never since.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

HR22/100...0X040D downloaded at 03:57hrs. The good news: Message stating Smart Search Top Matches improvements. The bad news: Logos missing on Favorite Channels list and QuickTune. TV Apps not available. All VOD channels not available. No Cast and Crew info available. Parental Adversary feature missing. Customer Information Channel (message saying box cannot receive). Active Channel takes forever to load......some download, will post later.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

MysteryMan said:


> HR22/100...0X040D downloaded at 03:57hrs. The good news: Message stating Smart Search Top Matches improvements. The bad news: Logos missing on Favorite Channels list and QuickTune. TV Apps not available. All VOD channels not available. No Cast and Crew info available. Parental Adversary feature missing. Customer Information Channel (message saying box cannot receive). Active Channel takes forever to load......some download, will post later.


Note that some content takes up to 12 hours to "fill" when an update is pushed. Check on those same things later today as well.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Note that some content takes up to 12 hours to "fill" when an update is pushed. Check on those same things later today as well.


Thanks, I intend to. That's why I stated I will post later.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

MysteryMan said:


> Thanks, I intend to. That's why I stated I will post later.


Super.

Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## jandar (Jan 3, 2008)

HR21-700 has it.
HR21-100 does not.
Even tried a 02468 during a reset and still no go.

Either way, I don't see any speed improvements. Still way too sluggish, to the point my otherwise very patient wife is ready to cancel D*.


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

jandar said:


> HR21-700 has it.
> HR21-100 does not.
> Even tried a 02468 during a reset and still no go.
> 
> Either way, I don't see any speed improvements. Still way too sluggish, to the point my otherwise very patient wife is ready to cancel D*.


Heh, I was in the same boat, my wife despised not so much the speed of our HR20-100 but it's ineptitude at executing number presses and channel changes properly and consistently(I despise the issue even more then she does). What saved me was getting an HR24 in place of the HR20. No more slowness and now consistent channel changes.

I keep doing these software downloads and evey time I hope that Directv has seen the light and realized that the box, if nothing else, should do simple channel changes properly and consistently(ie. no more enter 265 and get ...2...6... "Channel Not Available"... 5 and the channel changes to channel 5  ) BUT... to no avail. The slowness and channel change issues have remained time and time again.

I have 040c on my HR20-100(now in the bedroom) and it didn't change anything with regard to speed and consistency... yet again.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

My HR20-700 updated early this morning. Contrary to some reports, I did not lose my analog outputs. Thankfully, they still work just like before.


----------



## jandar (Jan 3, 2008)

Chuck W said:


> Heh, I was in the same boat, my wife despised not so much the speed of our HR20-100 but it's ineptitude at executing number presses and channel changes properly and consistently(I despise the issue even more then she does). What saved me was getting an HR24 in place of the HR20. No more slowness and now consistent channel changes.
> 
> I keep doing these software downloads and evey time I hope that Directv has seen the light and realized that the box, if nothing else, should do simple channel changes properly and consistently(ie. no more enter 265 and get ...2...6... "Channel Not Available"... 5 and the channel changes to channel 5  ) BUT... to no avail. The slowness and channel change issues have remained time and time again.
> 
> I have 040c on my HR20-100(now in the bedroom) and it didn't change anything with regard to speed and consistency... yet again.


Mine is always the first button press, then the others carry over. So 265 ends up 2 channel not available, then 65.

I would try for an H24 if I didn't have to reup. I keep my setup ready to swap providers on a whim. All rooms have dual RG6 Quad Shielded, and 2 CAT5E drops, so to switch is a minor downtime nothing more.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

AM21 update. I ordered the am21 from DTV for $50. I called and talked to an agent and he said tech should have asked if I had an OTA receiver and both of mine did. HE SAID THEY ARE SUPPOSSED to replaced with it with like receiver, but they didn't. They gave me an HR24-100 and a HR24-500 and should have gotten 2 am21 He said he would see about getting me a free am21 and credit me for one I bought. Waiting for reply now. They have been very good to deal with anytime I've call. I told him I would still keep the paid one without a credit if they gave me a free am21. He said he would he wanted them both free and will try to.Can't beat that!


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

MysteryMan said:


> HR22/100...0X040D downloaded at 03:57hrs. The good news: Message stating Smart Search Top Matches improvements. The bad news: Logos missing on Favorite Channels list and QuickTune. TV Apps not available. All VOD channels not available. No Cast and Crew info available. Parental Advisory feature missing. Customer Information Channel (message saying box cannot receive). Active Channel takes forever to load......some download, will post later.


Twelve hours since software update. Receiver response time slightly faster. Favorite Channel logos have returned. TV Apps, VOD, Customer Information Channel and Active Channel are working again. QuickTune is working but logos have not returned. Parental Advisory feature still missing. No Cast and Crew info available. Will give these another twenty four hours to return before taking action.


----------



## trunkmonkey (Dec 31, 2007)

I've always used 30 second skip (not 30 second slip) on my HR21, and with this release I noticed that after I skip ahead, the audio "speeds up" for a second or two before playing at a normal rate again. This is through the optical output. This is a little annoying, and it wasn't happening before.

Any one else seeing this issue?


----------



## Coca Cola Kid (Jul 19, 2009)

I finally got it this morning. I was disappointed to see it didn't fill in the missing logos of all of the new HD channels we got this year. Looks crappy without them.


----------



## ejjames (Oct 3, 2006)

So, what is taking the place of the real estate where the time used to be? So far, nothing appears to occupy that space, no matter what screen I'm on.


----------



## murry27409 (Oct 16, 2007)

My HR20-100 was updated on sun, my HR22-100 updated today; NW NJ.


----------



## MISpat (Apr 22, 2009)

ejjames said:


> So, what is taking the place of the real estate where the time used to be? So far, nothing appears to occupy that space, no matter what screen I'm on.


the new poster art is occupying that space now. you don't see it there?


----------



## ejjames (Oct 3, 2006)

MISpat said:


> the new poster art is occupying that space now. you don't see it there?


It's starting to show up now. I guess it just took a day or so for the guide to fill the gaps.

Sorry if this has been brought up. If you highlight the channel and hit "info" for the vertical show listing, the clock returns to it's old position, and the art appears just to the left of the show description. This looks more natural. Has this been documented, or am I late to the party as usual? Right now my clock is jumping all over the place!


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

MysteryMan said:


> Twelve hours since software update. Receiver response time slightly faster. Favorite Channel logos have returned. TV Apps, VOD, Customer Information Channel and Active Channel are working again. QuickTune is working but logos have not returned. Parental Advisory feature still missing. No Cast and Crew info available. Will give these another twenty four hours to return before taking action.


Parental Advisory has returned. Graphics appear for programs in the playlist and guide. Had to manually reset QuickTune to get logos back. Still no Cast and Crew info.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> Parental Advisory has returned. Graphics appear for programs in the playlist and guide. Had to manually reset QuickTune to get logos back. Still no Cast and Crew info.


It typically takes 24-36 hours for all the guide data, thumbnails, cast & crew info and smart search indexing to complete.

And once it completes, try not to purposely reboot twice within an hour, otherwise most, if not all, of that data gets cleared and the process has to start all over again.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

AM21 working ok on HR24-500. Only problem I had is the IP addresses were changed. Had to reload them and everything ok. The only issue I have with the 500 is the play-list. I have selected first run only but it'S recording older programs. Any issues with that?


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

finaldiet said:


> AM21 working ok on HR24-500. Only problem I had is the IP addresses were changed. Had to reload them and everything ok. The only issue I have with the 500 is the play-list. I have selected first run only but it'S recording older programs. Any issues with that?


If it's just one, that's a known issue. The DVR always records the first episode (the one that you set up the series link with), whether it matches the first run/repeat selection.

If it's recording more than one, check your recording defaults under manange recordings. It is probably set to default to both, where you may have changed your old box to default to first run. So, you may not be setting the series links up like you think you are.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> Twelve hours since software update.


After an update you really need to allow 24+ hours to see any speed improvements, especially with this update. The unit needs to have time to index the new guide data, get the cast and crew info, the parental info and the cover art.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> As it has been stated already the clock was moved to accommodate the new cover art feature.
> 
> You'll get used to it.


No i wont get used to it & no i dont like it.

Dumb move #327.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

MysteryMan said:


> Parental Advisory has returned. Graphics appear for programs in the playlist and guide. Had to manually reset QuickTune to get logos back. Still no Cast and Crew info.


All systems are back to normal. Cast and Crew info has returned. Rough start with a happy ending.


----------



## StuBerger (Jul 17, 2010)

Great, now I will be able to sleep again!


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> All systems are back to normal. Cast and Crew info has returned. Rough start with a happy ending.


So sounds like it was somewhere between 24 and 36 hours, which is pretty typical.

Which model was it, BTW? I'd expect the 24's to finish the indexing a little faster than the older models. And at least in theory, the indexing goes a little faster if you keep the units in standby when you're not using them.


----------



## kdrucker (Sep 1, 2010)

Trying to figure out how I can get an HR24...

1) DirecTV refuses to guarantee the model of receiver/DVR they ship. Despite begging, they just sent me a refurbed HR21-100. 
2) DirecTV discontinued all retail sales of their receivers/DVRs.
2) I've read that if you buy a receiver online, if it is used, you could end up S.O.L. because there could be large payments pending against the former account that the receiver was leased to. Where do the online stores get the receivers?

So, where/how can I get a new HR24 ??

Advice?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Steve said:


> So sounds like it was somewhere between 24 and 36 hours, which is pretty typical.
> 
> Which model was it, BTW? I'd expect the 24's to finish the indexing a little faster than the older models. And at least in theory, the indexing goes a little faster if you keep the units in standby when you're not using them.


HR22/100


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

kdrucker said:


> Trying to figure out how I can get an HR24...
> 
> 1) DirecTV refuses to guarantee the model of receiver/DVR they ship. Despite begging, they just sent me a refurbed HR21-100.
> 2) DirecTV discontinued all retail sales of their receivers/DVRs.
> ...


 there are better places to post questions than this but to answer it anyways: solidsignal still has them..


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

dcowboy7 said:


> No i wont get used to it & no i dont like it.
> 
> Dumb move #327.


You're going to have to get used to it.

That is until/if we get a new GUI.


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> You're going to have to get used to it.
> 
> That is until/if we get a new GUI.


My wife and I both hate it also. Nobody cares about art work that you can barely see! The clock just looks stupid over there especially since it is still in the original place on other screens.

Who does DTV hire for their graphic design? Preschoolers? Geez..


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

DrummerBoy523 said:


> My wife and I both hate it also. Nobody cares about art work that you can barely see! The clock just looks stupid over there especially since it is still in the original place on other screens.
> 
> Who does DTV hire for their graphic design? Preschoolers? Geez..


Have to agree. Those blurry SD images look like [email protected] Plus it has slowed the time it take to browse the guide. Definitely noticing a slight hesitation while the image loads. Maybe when (or if) they decide to make the guide HD, then a thumbnail would make sense. But right now it is just fail.


----------



## paulh (Mar 17, 2003)

ThomasM said:


> How do you get your locals in HD? Do you only have one guide listing for your locals? What is the "hide SD channels" option set to in your settings menu?
> 
> I'd consider buying a slimline dish for my R22 if I knew I could get my locals in HD!! But I'm not willing to pay $199 and a commitment for HD...


I live in an MPEG 4 locals market. The only locals D* delivers here are HD, (used to be SD on 72.5) so D* had to upgrade everyone in my market to HD equipment so they could stop using 72.5.

I am locked on the hide HD channels, my locals are the only exception because those are the only ones D* delivers here.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

DrummerBoy523 said:


> My wife and I both hate it also. Nobody cares about art work that you can barely see! The clock just looks stupid over there especially since it is still in the original place on other screens.
> 
> Who does DTV hire for their graphic design? *Preschoolers?* Geez..


My preschooler takes that as an insult.


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> The good news is you'll get used to it fast.


I always love it when someone tell me that I will get used to something I don't like. 

So don't worry about people telling you that *you* are wrong, you will get used to it fast.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> You're going to have to get used to it.


No i am not going to have to get used to it.


----------



## bltx1 (Aug 5, 2007)

trunkmonkey said:


> I've always used 30 second skip (not 30 second slip) on my HR21, and with this release I noticed that after I skip ahead, the audio "speeds up" for a second or two before playing at a normal rate again. This is through the optical output. This is a little annoying, and it wasn't happening before.
> 
> Any one else seeing this issue?


I am seeing (hearing) the same thing. If I were to take a guess, the programmers in their quest to cure the audio dropouts, have loosened the muting parameters. Previously, we didn't hear the garbage sound, now we do. They have attempted to "fix" the dropouts at the dvr stage. But, to solve the problem, you must fix the source of the issue, not try to cure the symptom of the issue. I am extremely disappointed Directv has been unable to fix the audio dropout issue.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

dcowboy7 said:


> No i am not going to have to get used to it.


If you say so... :lol:


----------



## hidef2010 (Jul 28, 2010)

Ok, so I got the latest FW up-date for my H24-100 & my HR22-100.....*both are working great except I have all of the "box/graphics art" showing up on my HR22-100 and nothing on my H24-100. * I received the up-date for my H24-100 over a week ago. Should I press the reset button? Or is my H24-100 not suppose to show the box art?

Thanks


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

hidef2010 said:


> Ok, so I got the latest FW up-date for my H24-100 & my HR22-100.....*both are working great except I have all of the "box/graphics art" showing up on my HR22-100 and nothing on my H24-100. *I received the up-date for my H24-100 over a week ago. Should I press the reset button? Or is my H24-100 not suppose to show the box art?
> 
> Thanks


No, the receivers don't have a hard drive to store the graphics. That feature is only available on the DVRs.


----------



## hidef2010 (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks Doglover, I thought as much.....

Hidef2010


----------



## JohnDG (Aug 16, 2006)

This release changed the on demand queuing setup.

I used to have the option to pause a download after going into the "Queue" menu from the "Manage Recordings" menu. Now I cannot find an option to pause the downloads.

Any help?

jdg


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

I'm hoping that the next software release has a way to shut off the graphic photos in the guide and info. I think this "feature" does nothing to enhance the DVR's performance. It seems to me to slow it down with no real value.

What exactly is the point of the graphics anyway? There are other features that they have added that I don't use but I can at least see that they are a use-able feature for others.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

dhhaines said:


> I'm hoping that the next software release has a way to shut off the graphic photos in the guide and info. I think this "feature" does nothing to enhance the DVR's performance. It seems to me to slow it down with no real value.
> 
> What exactly is the point of the graphics anyway? There are other features that they have added that I don't use but I can at least see that they are a use-able feature for others.


+1 Agree


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

dhhaines said:


> I'm hoping that the next software release has a way to shut off the graphic photos in the guide and info...


Me too. My HR21 slows waaay down when I'm paging through a list of search results. And the images are too small (even on my 50" screen) and fuzzy.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

dhhaines said:


> I'm hoping that the next software release has a way to shut off the graphic photos in the guide and info. I think this "feature" does nothing to enhance the DVR's performance. It seems to me to slow it down with no real value.
> 
> What exactly is the point of the graphics anyway? There are other features that they have added that I don't use but I can at least see that they are a use-able feature for others.


The graphics act like a lobby poster you see in theaters. They're designed to draw your attention. Unfortunately they are too small to be seen correctly even on today's sets.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> The graphics act like a lobby poster you see in theaters. They're designed to draw your attention. Unfortunately they are too small to be seen correctly even on today's sets.


I'm already in the Info section -- how much more attention could be drawn?

Images flashing on Guide selections THAT ARE ALREADY HIGHLIGHTED aren't going to draw me in to anything I'm not already looking at, either.

This is a perfect example of "The fact that you CAN do it doesn't mean you SHOULD do it".

Seems a waste of precious system resources to me.


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

makaiguy said:


> I'm already in the Info section -- how much more attention could be drawn?
> 
> Images flashing on Guide selections THAT ARE ALREADY HIGHLIGHTED aren't going to draw me in to anything I'm not already looking at, either.
> 
> ...


 This is my point. It does absolutely nothing to enhance the TV viewing experience. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE let me shut it off.


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

MysteryMan said:


> The graphics act like a lobby poster you see in theaters. They're designed to draw your attention. Unfortunately they are too small to be seen correctly even on today's sets.


 Wouldn't you think if I'm already looking at the info screen the show has probably already drawn my attention? The tiny graphic is not going to make anyone watch the program anymore then they would without the graphic.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

dhhaines said:


> Wouldn't you think if I'm already looking at the info screen the show has probably already drawn my attention? The tiny graphic is not going to make anyone watch the program anymore then they would without the graphic.


Tell that to DirecTV. They added the graphics, not me.


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

MysteryMan said:


> Tell that to DirecTV. They added the graphics, not me.


Yea, I know, it wasn't directed at you. Just wondering out loud why DirecTV would even think it would give a program more attention.


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

I just switched to DirecTV from Dish... and I thought Dish's interface was outdated looking, but why is the resolution on all of DirecTV's graphics SOOOO poor? It is really quite pathetic looking on my 58" 1080p plasma. While the the program graphics and channel logos is a nice attempt at freshening up the interface, the resolution is so poor, it just comes off as cheap. 

I think a better change would be losing the graphics, and upping to a true 1080p resolution interface... being able to clearly make out the blocky pixels making up the text from across the room is just sad.

For the most part I am happy with the operation of the receiver so far, but the interface leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## ejjames (Oct 3, 2006)

My thoughts exactly. It's very dull. I'd even like it if they dressed it up a little with some color variation like in the score guide. It's just "flat".


----------



## hidef2010 (Jul 28, 2010)

Quick question guys, is there a *way to change or edit the title/name of a recording*. I have a HR22-100 and I would like to change the name on a couple of shows.

Thanks 
Hidef2010


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Sorry no!


----------



## hidef2010 (Jul 28, 2010)

jdspencer said:


> Sorry no!


Thanks for the response jdspencer, I looked at the manual and also went online to see if it was possible & I couldn't find anything. Oh well.....

Hidef2010


----------



## smalltownhick (Jan 2, 2008)

I have an hr21-700 with 0x40d and right now its snowing outside so my dish is having trouble receiving a signal (I'd have to go up on the roof to clear it), but that's not the problem.

The problem is that when the signal is out/poor for some reason the DVR functionality should still function. Right now if I go to my list and try to playback a show the video is very choppy, every few seconds it will stop, then a few seconds (or up to a minute) later playback will resume.

The loss of a clear satellite signal shouldn't prevent shows on the list from playing.


----------



## BWELL316 (Jun 2, 2007)

The 0x40e update downloaded this morning to my HR21/700. Froze up during dinner, reset the receiver, and it came back, but without any HD channels. After another reset, everything finally came back after awhile. Still acting very sluggish.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Got it too. Now I got to pay attention for audio dropouts again.


----------



## looter (Oct 1, 2007)

Got 0x40e this morning. What is it so hard to retain PLAYLIST SORT SETTINGS ACROSS VERSION UPDATES?

If 0x40e came out in August, why am j just getting it now? Or am I missing something. I thought I had received this (or very similar) update previously. 

HR22-100

Have had audio dropouts for a long time even after replacing HR2x. Any chance this version fixes that? We will see..


----------



## Sartori (Nov 15, 2008)

looter said:


> Got 0x40e this morning. What is it so hard to retain PLAYLIST SORT SETTINGS ACROSS VERSION UPDATES?
> 
> If 0x40e came out in August, why am j just getting it now? Or am I missing something. I thought I had received this (or very similar) update previously.
> 
> ...


Its some sort of hush hush maintenance update.....


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

looter said:


> Got 0x40e this morning. What is it so hard to retain PLAYLIST SORT SETTINGS ACROSS VERSION UPDATES? [...]


I agree it's annoying, but I don't think it's just a "new version" issue. Simply rebooting my HR's on the _same_ version causes my PLAYLIST settings to default back to "newest first". D'oh!


----------



## TANK (Feb 16, 2003)

I also just received it yesterday down here in sunny FL for my HR23


----------



## tritch (Jan 15, 2008)

Steve said:


> I agree it's annoying, but I don't think it's just a "new version" issue. Simply rebooting my HR's on the _same_ version causes my PLAYLIST settings to default back to "newest first". D'oh!


You are correct. It has nothing to do with the new software download. Any type of reboot (RBR, software, soft reset) causes it default back to "newest first". The PLAYLIST settings are never retained/saved....very irritating. This needs to be fixed.


----------



## donkc1 (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi,
I have the following setup, and recently added an HR24D-500.


Slimline 3
Zimmwell 8 multiswitch
HR24D-500
HR23-700
HR23-700
HR10-250

Everything was working great until last night when one of the HR23's starting displaying the message searching for Sat signal on 2. A show was currently being watched when it happened. Currently I am using the receiver with only one input. I ran through the reset, testing, and all sat's show a signal level of 0. I took the receiver to another room, and connected it and it works fine. Does this mean there is a bad port on my zimmwell multiswitch or cable issue or something else? The HR24 I recently hooked up has B Band converters, not sure if that could have anything to do with it or not, but wanted to put it out there.

Thanks,
Don


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

tritch said:


> You are correct. It has nothing to do with the new software download. Any type of reboot (RBR, software, soft reset) causes it default back to "newest first". The PLAYLIST settings are never retained/saved....very irritating. This needs to be fixed.


I believe it is "by design" that it does this. We've asked DirecTV to change it for a long time and they never have. That kinda says it is setup the way they want it. I'd rather have it retain sort order as well.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

tritch said:


> You are correct. It has nothing to do with the new software download. Any type of reboot (RBR, software, soft reset) causes it default back to "newest first". The PLAYLIST settings are never retained/saved....very irritating. This needs to be fixed.





RunnerFL said:


> I believe it is "by design" that it does this. We've asked DirecTV to change it for a long time and they never have. That kinda says it is setup the way they want it. I'd rather have it retain sort order as well.


Funny thing is at one time we must have had a working "keep last sort" option, because the *"OPTION to have My Playlist remember how I would like to view it (chronological, alphabetical, etc.)"* was moved to the "completed" *Wish List* request group, as you can see at the bottom section of this page.

We apparently lost this ability somewhere along the line, but I don't remember when. :scratchin


----------



## Scratch (Dec 27, 2003)

I've got a weird problem. I noticed tonight that I can't get the HD feeds on my NBA League Pass since my receivers got the latest update. The SD feeds are fine, but all I get is Channel not purchased. (721) on my HD feeds.


----------



## ozonedan (Dec 27, 2005)

Scratch said:


> I've got a weird problem. I noticed tonight that I can't get the HD feeds on my NBA League Pass since my receivers got the latest update. The SD feeds are fine, but all I get is Channel not purchased. (721) on my HD feeds.


I had the same thing on MSNBC on Friday morning. Restarting the DVR didn't help. Everything was fine about 20 minutes latter.


----------



## gimp (Jul 29, 2006)

trunkmonkey said:


> I've always used 30 second skip (not 30 second slip) on my HR21, and with this release I noticed that after I skip ahead, the audio "speeds up" for a second or two before playing at a normal rate again. This is through the optical output. This is a little annoying, and it wasn't happening before.
> 
> Any one else seeing this issue?


+1 on hdmi


----------



## gimp (Jul 29, 2006)

johnson1995 said:


> Any chance for a fix for the audio dropouts?


There is always hope.


----------



## bigrig (Aug 7, 2002)

What's going on with the sort order in folders?

I have my programs arranged alphabetically, and for a second I thought it was sorting the shows in the folders by record date, which would be nice. Except it has the newest on the top, it would be more convenient if the oldest was at the top in the folder.

But it's not in every folder, one folder is sorted by record date, some are sorted by title, one folder is kind of a mix... WTF.


----------



## looter (Oct 1, 2007)

I saw odd sort results too that were resolved when I turned on MRV (or whatever). It is always something with the DIRECTV software.


----------



## StuBerger (Jul 17, 2010)

"looter" said:


> I saw odd sort results too that were resolved when I turned on MRV (or whatever). It is always something with the DIRECTV software.


+1 on the always something with D'


----------

